# Springy rest installation?????



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

FM........I shoot a springie too, and to tell you the truth didn't know you could install one wrong! I just try to keep the curl of the sring as low as I can get it. I'll get a pic if it will help you. I won't promise mines correct though.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Pic*

This help? I took a couple of others, but they were too blurry to help. I use an "extra" nut on the inside of my riser in adition to the one on the outside. probably doesn't do anything, but makes me feel better. This set-up drives the guy at the shop nuts. He can't get over an expensive bow and a $1.95 rest. 

BTW I hate everything about a springie.....except the way they shoot!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Frank, You need to get in touch with the big guy with the Gorilla. He's
the real expert on shooting a spring with fingers. I think He's tell you not to shoot ACE's with it. I know that when he shoots ACE's, he goes away from the spring to a cavalier. Good shooting with you at Yankton....Yes, and when I got home, I found my West Virginia Palm pilot in the bottom of my suitcase....


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*springy*

I consider myself a pretty good springy rest maker but I sure would like to have this guys take on making and adjusting them too. How???????

BW:darkbeer:


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

*Dumb Question...*

I'm not trying to pirate this thread, but here goes... 

I've seen many references to "springy rests" in this forum. I've never seen them in a catalog or website and assumed that they we some obsolete product that some folks are hording. The picture earlier in this post looks like a well built "home made" creation. Are these things available for purchase or are they being built by the users?

I apologize for my ignorance but I've been shooting Cavalier Super Flytes or Free Flytes since the early '90s on my finger bows.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

They could, and I guess still can be bought. I have several weaker springs, but I think this is my last stiff one. When you bought them they use to come with three different weight springs. 

This kind is a bear to adjust center shot on. It seems you never get the spring turned the way you want when the center shot is correct, but with a little fiddling you can get it.

PSE use to make a springie on one of their "keyed to the riser" rest platforms in the 90's. It was micro-adjustable for center shot with a knob that looked in. I still have one on a Citation II. It really is a nice unit.

They are tough on feathers, a little noisey, kinda hard to keep the arrow on when drawing. I have always had an easy time tining them though. Have always had good broadhead flight. I really like the way they shoot, thats why I'm back to it.

If anyone has some of the stiff springs they's like to trade. I'm game! I did a quick search and didn't get much. Anyone know an outlet??


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Sprigy rests were in the Martin catalogue last year..And I "Think" that Lancaster still sells them...I have a couple, but the springs seem too soft...I lost the other springs....L.O.L....I also agree that if they arent set up right, they will tear the heck out of feathers....Jim


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Harperman said:


> Sprigy rests were in the Martin catalogue last year..And I "Think" that Lancaster still sells them...I have a couple, but the springs seem too soft...I lost the other springs....L.O.L....I also agree that if they arent set up right, they will tear the heck out of feathers....Jim


You have to find that "sweet spot" or you refletch as much as you shoot. Once he get it dialed in it's much better, but still get's 'em some.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Springs*

Zenith Archery Products has extra springs - all you could want! LOL As far as the body goes, you may have to search around. You can also get a left-handed body and just put a right-handed spring in it as well. I do know where a few are, but I'm keeping my mouth shut as I need them for my boys.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yep, the place to get springs is Zenith. A guy by the name of Carl Lucas in Steubenville, Ohio makes them. He also makes a really good spring rest too.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I just ordered 2 of each weight from Martin ($1.08 each) If tuned right they are no harder on feathers than other rest. This is the first time I've shot the straight ones.......always used the curved ones in the past. The bady that holds the springy are getting to be hard to find now Martin used to make a steel version that was great.... Pat Norris in Calif. also made one. Has anybody seen any of these?
Frank


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*springs*

There is a different type than the curved ones? I have always bought the curved ones and bent them or strightened them rather. Straight springs? I have always straightened about 1/2 of an inch of the end and bent an 90 degree bend behind it, then bend it out to adjust the arrow support. Then turn the whole thing to center the arrow on the spring/body. I think the first time I got one right I threw several in the trash I screwed up. How do you guys bend yours?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Back in the seventies and eighties I used to believe there was only two rests made. A right handed spring and a left handed spring. I used to get the Bonnie Bowman springs. They, in my mind, were the best. They had the curved "belly" in the end of them. I used to turn them so the shaft of the arrow would sit exactly in the middle of the screw that held the spring basically in the same position as you would with a plunger, and then clip off most of the end of the spring until it was just even with the middle of the shaft. I wish I had a clue how I ever got away from shooting a spring.....You guys are making me want to try it again.....


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...10476&osCsid=2e1f39c6c6674251dd006cd5218f8cdb
Lancaster still has them listed.
I just got two off eba-, they're a springy/plunger rest combo.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoops, back on topic...
I don't know if this is the right way to do it...
But I eyeballed it like a recurve, tip just outside to start. Shooting fletched and bare shafts at almost 20 yards. Had to jump up a spine, bare shafts were hitting way right. But once in the ballpark, just went 1 complete turn at a time untill bare shafts and fletched were impacting about the same point, but fletched were showing nock right and bare shafts were dead straight. I brought it back in a turn, and fletched were straight and bare shafts just to the right. Better slightly weak? Still need to go outdoors and see what happens at various distances. Hopeful that using a walkback , they'll fall in a vertical line.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

It may look straight in the pic, but my springs are the curved ones. I don't like the looks of those straight feelas.

Unclegus.....I keep trying different rests, but I come back to the springie. They're just too easy to get to shoot well.


----------

